# Le Mans 24hr Photos - Post em' here! Girls Girls Girls pg2



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Rather than post at the end of already a very long "closed" thread i thought i would start afresh for those that want to see more of the Le Mans Pics attended by some forum members.

I'll start with the Audi exclusive Pit Stop where we enjoyed complementary back massage, food and Audi goodies.


























The Chateaux was just outside Rouen, we even bumped into Penny & Dave aka Phodge! and then enjoyed the crusie down to Le Mans 

More later


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

OK some Audi's to keep you interested 


















Hawaiian tropic girls later......... :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice pics! My camera died just before we left so all I have is phone pics. I'll up load in the next day or two. :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Nice pics! My camera died just before we left so all I have is phone pics. I'll up load in the next day or two. :wink:


Plenty more, have 536 to go through! Think Kev has double that 8)

Couple more


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

thebears said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics! My camera died just before we left so all I have is phone pics. I'll up load in the next day or two. :wink:
> ...


Think I have over 400 pics but never worked out how to post them, now who did win the n******* shot???


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> Think I have over 400 pics but never worked out how to post them, now who did win the n******* shot???


I'm waiting for Kev to get back to assess the N*pp** shot. Until then i'm keeping my powder dry :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Here's one of ours from on top of the Ferris Wheel...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And some of the geezers who kept following us around...... :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I had some scary women in front of my lens!









:wink:

And some night shots as well from the ferris wheel


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's loads here from the Tyresmokers.

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/lemans07

Mine start on page 39. I'm pretty happy with them considering my camera died and these are all on my phone. 

We took advantage of the scenary :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> We took advantage of the scenery :wink:


So did we ........ 

A fantastic GT40









Not sure what this is?









The Pug 908RC weired :roll: 









The Bug1  









Me and Dave with the Corvette girl and a stuck on driver :wink: 









View up the track from the pits









Rolex time!









The girls!! :roll: 

















































And the best one :wink: [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 









More  

















Lots more to come!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I see they kept you behind bars when the girls were about!!

:lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> I see they kept you behind bars when the girls were about!!
> 
> :lol:


Bloody safety fences.......Where there for the safety of Me, Dave & Kev! :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bit of a suspect bulge in the panties dept on the last Tropical girl close up :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Bit of a suspect bulge in the panties dept on the last Tropical girl close up :roll: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Your right! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

renton72 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of a suspect bulge in the panties dept on the last Tropical girl close up :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's her 'Camel Toe'..... :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:
 

> That's her 'Camel Toe'..... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Well - who want's to see my best nipple shot?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> Well - who want's to see my best nipple shot?


<Puts hand up>

Me, me, me.....please

Oh God, do I sound desperate :? :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Well - who want's to see my best nipple shot?
> ...


Absolutely!! :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Are you all sure????


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Just get on with it :roll:

Sorry, think I must be on heat at the moment  :lol:

Presumably these are nips of the female variety? :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Come on Kev, it wasnt one of the Dave's was it? When you posting it?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


The rutting season is upon us :wink:

Nice picture there Dale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Come on Kev, it wasnt one of the Dave's was it? When you posting it?


Where's he gone now? :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

thought i should post some pics up of my trip down to Le Mans. What a great weekend, and a definate must for any petrolhead. Im definatly going to be there next year, and i even manged to blag my way to get inside the R8. Very nice. 8)

heres the pics










pit stop









at the camp site



























fun at the roundabout









how to light a BBQ quickly









Champagne Tent 









The biggest beer moutain ive seen









our mountain fell over, those guys used glue (only told us after ours fell)



























the camp site next to ours that got flooded LOL









Our transport



























the sights on the way home



















8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice Pics Tej, how the other half live hey? :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Finally got my internet connection back so I can post p a few racing type piccies.

These were taken on the Saturday Evening while racing conditions were still good.

Audi R10, No1










and Audi R10, No2










the Peugeot 908 opposition, No 8










One on the many Aston Marton DBR9's, No9










Saleen 57R No 55 in LM GT1 class passes the courage-AER LC75 No 24 in LM P2 class. The Saleens get my vote for the nicest sounding car on the grid.










and one of the Corvettes, No 63. These beasts are the loadest to thunder around the track!










Dave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stunning pics Dave - you must have quite a camera for those kind of shots


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice pics Dave, any nipple shots?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

My biggest and best NIPPLE shot.......................................










(Sorry Dale)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

A few more..................


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL :lol: :lol:

Thanks Kev, i shall look back through my photos for my "nipple" shot!

Revenge is sweet and i have that Audi Apron for today :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice shots Kev!

You must have had a good lens :wink: :wink:

Dave



NaughTTy said:


> Stunning pics Dave - you must have quite a camera for those kind of shots


Thanks Paul. it's a Canon EF 100-400 L Series IS Zoom on a Canon 350 body. I kinda swapped my LM's for the Lens 
It just happens to be the same lens that Kev was using :roll:


----------

